# Crossbows



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, So I bought my dad a crossbow last year, and he hasn't been able to hunt yet because he didn't have a permit for the first year, got it for this year, but he broke a couple ribs and isn't able to hunt right now. So I told him, I wanted to fix it up a bit more before he uses it. Now he does shoot it on a regular basis pre the broken ribs. 
My question is, what can I use to quiet his bow? It's extremely loud and the vibration is real bad. I know about all the dampners and silencers, but which ones would you guys suggest?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I haven't found anything to get my crosbow to quieter. Just last week I took some hair off of the back of a doe because she ducked at the sound, she was at 30 yards. I quess that I will have to shoot lower at the longer distances.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

i appreciate your reply, Now, do you have any spyders or anything on the strings? I was also told not to put limbsavers on cross bows, this true?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

They make limbsaver stuff for crossbow, my dad has one because he has really bad arthritus and cant pull back a bow anymore.....he has limbsaver stuff on it, its still going to be a lil louder then a compoud.

but that BOLT is going so fast i wouldnt worry!!

but yes, limbsaver makes crossbow stuff....


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

your right they make limbsaver stuff for a crossbow and to answer the previous question i have spyders on my horton but i have to say i havent noticed much difference......but thats why i recently went to compound


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys!
Hope you have a great season!


----------

